# Dell 19" Monitor showing strange white flickering lines



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2015)

I am using a Dell 19" monitor: 1909W tbp since many years now. Today suddenly while in the middle of browsing white lines started to flicker. I got worried and shutdown the PC. Tried to change the cable from HDMI to VGA. Lines still persisted. Then I tried using the monitor on my secondary PC. Lines still persisted.



Spoiler



*i7.minus.com/ixJp97NYRE5tB.jpg

*i.minus.com/iRaltlv8iEvkB.jpg

*i.minus.com/i5wM6rZrXeOUl.jpg



When I re-attached the monitor back on my primary PC, the lines dissapeared after a while and monitor is back to normal. But I think it's a matter of time before the lines goes permanent. I don't know what happened and how long till this monitor can give up completely.

Anyone experienced such lines on their monitor? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 19, 2015)

may be your convertor creating problem. or monitors port problem or motherboard's port problem. I think try to connect VGA to VGA, or HDMI to HDMI.. And see if it works.. try other TV/Monitor or try other motherboard with that monitor..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Dell 19&quot; Monitor showing strange white flickering lines*

I did try the monitor with my secondary PC. Same problem. So it eliminates the motherboard problem.
I also tried VGA to VGA and HDMI to HDMI. I don't use converter.

Don't know when the monitor would give up. 

- - - Updated - - -

Created this thread for planning for new monitor: *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/190032-new-full-hd-monitor-programming-movies-around-10k.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2015)

looks like the CFL tubes has gone kaput.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 1, 2015)

This also happens due to electric fluctuations as well. Happened to my lcd couple of times. No need to panic.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> looks like the CFL tubes has gone kaput.



But then how did it resolved itself?



joncenawordlife said:


> This also happens due to electric fluctuations as well. Happened to my lcd couple of times. No need to panic.



But the flickering remained for quite a few minutes. It gave me time to properly take snaps and remained while I tested the monitor on another PC.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> But then how did it resolved itself?
> 
> 
> 
> But the flickering remained for quite a few minutes. It gave me time to properly take snaps and remained while I tested the monitor on another PC.



can't say for sure but saw one benq and one viewsonic gone bad this way.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 6, 2015)

Call the company guy if under warranty, the frequency of the problem will increase day by day, its like rabies(no funny, just giving you an example). The cause of problem is unknown to me however, it may be due to the internal circuit of the monitor which provides signal to the monitor. It could be a case of sudden attack, like it wont happen again and monitor would survive for years.


----------



## baban4u (Apr 30, 2015)

Try changing the Cable that connects the CPU with the Monitor. I faced the same problem with my Dell Monitor and was resolved by changing the cable.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my laptop display
Im afraid,this issue will come back and become persistent going by the screens you posted
I suggest you get it checked out if under warranty 
theres no chance of it being a mobo/gpu issue or a cable or port issue because you tried it with multiple input-outputs with VGA,HDMI
its definately the display itself


----------



## Aditya Tolikar (Jun 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> But the flickering remained for quite a few minutes. It gave me time to properly take snaps and remained while I tested the monitor on another PC.



If you had been powering it by the same socket at both times and if you had tried the other pc in that interval then there is a high chance of that being due to electrical fluctuations. If you have a spare stabilizer then try it out the next time you encounter this problem.
If it remains even with the stabilizer on, then you got something to worry about.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 2, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION],reopen this thread if you feel the need.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks whitestar_999. 

I would just like to close this thread by mentioning that I didn't encounter the flickering issue after it seems to auto resolve. I would use this monitor until the lines appear again.


----------

